# 16 X 7 inch IS 46mm OEM wheels



## Dakar Gelb Z (Aug 29, 2010)

These wheels were used for track tires, sold the Z3 so now its time to sell the wheels as they certainly won't fit the new - at least its new to my garage - Z4M Coupe. They are in good shape, not bent or dinged but do have some rub marks from stacking, tools, transporting on trailer. They're in Houston, TX, so shipping and is on the buyer. I really don't know what they're worth so make reasonable offers. Photos at www.ire86m.shutterfly.com Look in the Wheels album.










Apologies to all, I just realized I got this in the wrong forum. Please delete.


----------

